#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*
NIT Jamshedpur Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*NIT Jamshedpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Jamshedpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Jamshedpur Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Civil Engineering
14549

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Civil Engineering
19782

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Computer Science & Engineering
13191

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Computer Science & Engineering
20248

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
12661

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
15826

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
12800

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
18059

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Mechanical Engineering
10413

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Mechanical Engineering
13896

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
19379

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
23327

*AI*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Production & Industrial Engineering
16322

*HS*
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Production & Industrial Engineering
23092



*NIT Jamshedpur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Material EngineeringProduction Engineering and Management*NIT Jamshedpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

*Admission fee*
Rs.  3,000

*One-time student service fee*
Rs.  5,000

*Refundable deposit*
Rs.  5,000

*Semester fees*

*Academic*
Rs. 25,000

*Other facilities & services*
Rs.   5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)Rs. 43,000*



*Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
*Refundable security*
Rs.   5,000

*Hostel fee (Annual)*
Rs.  10,000

*Hostel & Mess Establishment charges (Annual)*
Rs.    8,000

*Mess Advance*
Rs.    2,500

*Total additional sum payable for hostel facilities                 Rs.  25,500*



*NIT Jamshedpur Engineering Placements 2012:*
*Civil Engineering*
* No of students(eligible)*
*No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Highest Salary*
*Lowest Salary*

   29
  30
   3.75(lpa)
  6.7(lpa)
  2.35(lpa)


*Computer Sciences*
*No of students(eligible)*
* No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Highest Salary*
*Lowest Salary*

    34
    37
    5.60(lpa)
  3.10(lpa)
  3.56(lpa)


*Electrical Engineering*
*No of students(eligible)*
* No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Highest Salary*
*Lowest Salary*

   47
 61
  6.67(lpa)
 2.97(lpa)
  4.2(lpa)


*Electronics Engineering*
*No of students(eligible)*
*No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Highest Salary*
*Lowest Salary*

   36
  42
    6.11(lpa)
  3.10(lpa)
  4.19(lpa)


*Mechanical Engineering*
*  No of students(eligible)*
*  No of offers*
* Average salary*
*  Highest Salary*
* Lowest  Salary*

     58
   85
   6.67(lpa)
   3(lpa)
   4.36(lpa)


*Production Engineering*
*Production Engineering*
*No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Highest Salary*
*Lowest Salary*

      17
  27
  4.37(lakh)
   3(lakh)
   3.80(lakh)


*Metallurgy*
*  Production Engineering*
*  No of offers*
*   Average salary*
*   Average salary*
*  Lowest Salary*

    21
  25
   5.60(lakh)
    2.98(lakh)
   3.57(lakh)


*Overall*
*Production Engineering*
* No of offers*
*Average salary*
*Average salary*
*Lowest Salary*

  310
   357
   6.75(lpa)
   2.35(lpa)
   3.735(lpa)



*NIT Jamshedpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur was originally founded as Regional Institute of Technology in 1960 by Dr. Srikrishna Sinha, the then chief minister of Bihar with the aim of nurturing talent and setting high standards of education and excellence. Having been a freedom fighter himself, he chose the auspicious day of 15th August, 1960 to lay the foundation stone. Later upgraded to National Institute of Technology on 27th December, 2002, with the status of a Deemed University, it is now totally under the control of the Ministry of Human Resources Development, Government of India, New Delhi since 1st April, 2003 The Institute has several departments in various disciplines of engineering and the pure sciences, with nearly 100 laboratories organized on a unique pattern of functioning.


*Central library:*This Library came into existence as an important component of and along with the Non Plan Establishment of the institute in 1960. It continued to provide the following categories of services to its users : students, Teachers, Researchers and other staff members.
Routine transaction (lending and retrieval) of booksProviding Reference materialsPetrographic servicesReading room services*NIT Jamshedpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
There are 11 hostels (nine for boys and two for girls). They have Wi-Fi and LAN connections. Each hostel has a mess and common room, where residents can watch television (DTH service either of Dish TV or Tata Sky) or read.
The hostels are:
Hostel-A: AryabhattaHostel-B: NiralaHostel-C: BhabhaHostel-D: Dr. Rajendra PrasadHostel-E: VisvesvarayaHostel-F: ShivajiHostel-G: Subhas Chandra BoseHostel-H: Maulana Abul KalamHostel-I: VivekanandGirls Hostel-1: Rani Laxmi Bai Hall of ResidenceGirls Hostel-2: Ambedkar Hall of Residence*NIT Jamshedpur Address:* NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, JAMSHEDPUR Adityapur Industrial Area, P.O. RIT, Jamshedpur, Jharkhand  831014, India.

*NIT Jamshedpur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie COE Trivandrum btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
Can i get admission in NIT Jamshedpur in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank will be approx 14000.... u have fair chances to get nit kurukshetra so just go for it ... This is the best option for u  :):

----------


## Rajkumar Raju

hello sir ,
I got AIR - *138439 , CATEGORY - 37330 ranks with Percentile Score ( Paper I) : 91.61 in JEE(Main)-2013 .
I am from OBC (NCL) category.
Is there any possibility for getting any NIT or IIIT college & Im from Andhra Pradesh.
Thanks in advance .*

----------


## Shreya singh

> hello sir ,
> I got AIR - *138439 , CATEGORY - 37330 ranks with Percentile Score ( Paper I) : 91.61 in JEE(Main)-2013 .
> I am from OBC (NCL) category.
> Is there any possibility for getting any NIT or IIIT college & Im from Andhra Pradesh.
> Thanks in advance .*


With this rank u can't get nit and iiit so try for private colgs  :):

----------

